# Nyx in the garden [very pic heavy]



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

As it was a gorgeous day today, i took Nyx out into the garden so she could have an explore, out with her run.


In the garden. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


'Can I have a wee peek?' by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


'Just chilling' by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Nyx in the sun. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


'What ya doing?' by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Nyx. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Posing. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


The eyes have it. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Isn't she gorgeous?


Thank you.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

What breed is she? She's lovely!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> What breed is she? She's lovely!


She's a mainecoon / Egyptian mau....or a justa I suppose .

She looks like the mau being silver spotty, but has the coonie tights , mask and weight (especially when she lands on your chest !). She came from a mau breeder who also had a couple of orientals and a young coonie . He had just been neutered , when the breeder noticed that Nyx's mum was looking a bit round . When her litter was born , they worked out that they were a week too late on the neuter.

As they were an accidental litter we got her for very little , but to us she's priceless ! She looks like a cat , acts like a dog and gets up to more mischief than any animal I've ever owned before .:aureola:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh she's beautiful!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Shes stunning..Great pics to..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I found the Nyx thread! 

Oh, she is gorgeous!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> I found the Nyx thread!
> 
> Oh, she is gorgeous!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


Thank you very much


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

What a perfectly kissable pink nose :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Yummy yummy yummy :001_smile:


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

What a gorgeous cat!


----------

